# Hello from Georgia



## darrell1

New at this, not sure what to write..??


----------



## loboloco

How do.  what are your interests, hobbies, job, etc?  Welcome to the forums.


----------



## darrell1

I love to hunt, fish and camping, anything outdoors! I work for myself, which means Im broke. LOL!


----------



## darrell1

Oh thanks loboloco


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

WELCOME TO FF!!!!!!!!! what brought you here?


----------



## darrell1

Yahoo search. Was looking up things to feed lizards and click here I was.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and that brought you here?? wow, this really IS a forum for anything 

well either way, glad to have ya. jump on in and join any discussion


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh, and since you said you are new to this, if you have any questions, feel free to ask


----------



## thcri RIP

darrell1 said:


> Yahoo search. Was looking up things to feed lizards and click here I was.





Rusty Shackleford said:


> and that brought you here?? wow, this really IS a forum for anything
> 
> well either way, glad to have ya. jump on in and join any discussion



Looking for Lizards and he finds Rusty.  Who whould have thunk.   Oh Shit, wait until Muleman sees this

Welcome tho the forums.  And we do have more than just a lizard Rusty here.  Pull up a chair and post often.


----------



## Doc

Welcome to the asylum.  I'm glad you found us.  Amazing what searches bring folks here.  I gotta ask, did we help with what to feed your lizard?  I'd guess it's mice or worms.

You've accomplished the hardest part of getting started here, doing the sign up and posting an intro.       It's all downhill from here on.   
Enjoy and post often.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thcri said:


> Looking for Lizards and he finds Rusty. Who whould have thunk.
> 
> Welcome tho the forums. And we do have more than just a lizard Rusty here. Pull up a chair and post often.


 
you see, this is how it starts! when the intro threads go off track everyone blames Rusty, but its almost never me! its folks like you who feel i must be brought into it by something, errr (dammit i cant think of the word)

so you see where im coming from, yeah? 



























BUTTHEAD!


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty, lizards, playing with pants snakes ? As Doc said it is all downhill from here. Some of us had a shred of normalcy in our lives, till we got in here and Rusty started his strange voodoo. Anyway welcome and don't take it personal as it is really just one big happy family. You know the kind with misfits and black sheep and pregnant sisters!


----------



## Cowboy

Howdy & welcome aboard Darrell


----------



## muleman RIP

And don't trust old guys with beards and Santa hats on!


----------



## Cowboy

muleman said:


> And don't trust old guys with beards and Santa hats on!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> You know the kind with misfits and black sheep and pregnant sisters!


 
or muley's kind with the pregnant cousins


----------



## JackieBlue

Welcome new guy!


----------



## JEV

darrell1 said:


> Yahoo search. Was looking up things to feed lizards and click here I was.


Oh, yeah. You're gonna fit in here just fine. We have a few snakes in this place, so why not a lizard too? Seriously, do come back. Rusty's the only one who bites, and we got him a new muzzle for Christmas.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Welcome to the group . We are for the most part a friendly bunch . The debate section can get pretty heated at times and Jev is the best baker on the Forums unless he burns something ,then he is the biggest #*%!!!! in the group .


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

JEV said:


> Rusty's the only one who bites, and we got him a new muzzle for Christmas.


 
already chewed through it, m8


----------



## darrell1

LOL! Thank all of yall! Sounds a little crazy here. Im trying to market something thru my business and I was looking to if anyone else has thought of it. Thats how I found the nut house! JK!!!


----------



## Ironman

Welcome Darrell. Do you have any pics of your lizard?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

darrell1 said:


> LOL! Thank all of yall! Sounds a little crazy here. Im trying to market something thru my business and I was looking to if anyone else has thought of it. Thats how I found the nut house! JK!!!


 
well glad ya came back. was beginnin to worry that we scurrd ya away! hey if you want some real fun, tune in newyears eve for the online party!


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> well glad ya came back. was beginnin to worry that we scurrd ya away! hey if you want some real fun, tune in newyears eve for the online party!



Yea .. and you might see Muleman's hoard of Rusty wearing women's clothes lol.


----------



## darrell1

My business deals with all types of reptiles, so I dont have just one lizard I have hundreds, I dont have one snake I have hundreds. Im a reptile and reptile food wholesaler.


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty has a pants lizard! He wears out his sleeves petting it!


----------



## darrell1

That kind of lizard is tooo small! jk!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Rusty has a pants lizard! He wears out his sleeves petting it!


 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bF9lxl9N6I"]YouTube        - ahhhhh SHAAADDDAAAAP[/ame]


----------



## darrell1

Im just messing with you!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol sorry, that was directed at Muleman


----------



## muleman RIP

darrell1 said:


> That kind of lizard is tooo small! jk!


You know about Rusty too!


----------



## Cowboy

Ironman said:


> Welcome Darrell. Do you have any pics of your lizard?


 

 OH Crap , Thats just to easy , I,ll just back out of this thread


----------



## darrell1

LOL!


----------



## JackieBlue

Did I hear someone was showing their lizard off?


----------



## darrell1

I dont want to see that one! Rusty was playing with his! Thats just what I heard!


----------



## JackieBlue

darrell1 said:


> I dont want to see that one! Rusty was playing with his! Thats just what I heard!



I thought you were showing off yours.


----------



## darrell1

No sorry


----------



## thcri RIP

Aww let's keep the lizards in the pen here all.


----------



## darrell1

Well he needs to exercise every now and then!


----------



## JEV

Looks like the new kid might be a keeper. He's got a sense of humor and has Rusty figured out already. As far as pants lizards, I ain't sayin' shit, and don't want to hear about no pants lizard shit or see no pics of anyone's pants lizard or trouser trout. I'm just into furry kitties...if you know what I mean.


----------



## darrell1

Thanks. I love furry kitties only!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

darrell1 said:


> Thanks. I love furry kitties only!!!!!



Hiya Darrell.
I am the forum post whore, top rep holder, queen of denial.. 
Sit back and relax and enjoy your time on here.
I do hope you realize what you've gotten yourself into with this mix of nuts, brains, lovers and others.

So you like lizards?

I shall henceforth refer to you as either Darrell, or The Lizard King.. TLK for short..
You can just call me PG or Lollie.

Welcome!


----------



## Trakternut

PG likes lizards too!


----------



## JackieBlue

What's wrong with lizards?  And does the kitty have to be furry?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yup. this thread is going exactly as i predicted


----------



## darrell1

Thanks PG. And NO kitties do not have to be furry, fur sometimes are hard to digest.


----------



## JackieBlue

darrell1 said:


> Thanks PG. And NO kitties do not have to be furry, fur sometimes are hard to digest.


----------



## darrell1

So Jackie, we now know what kind of kitty you are! ::)))))) Have I told you I love kitties yet? JK!!!!LOL!


----------



## JackieBlue

darrell1 said:


> So Jackie, we now know what kind of kitty you are! ::)))))) Have I told you I love kitties yet? JK!!!!LOL!



I kinda figured you love kitties.  So do you have any kitties of your own?


----------



## darrell1

Only when a stray comes around. lol.


----------



## JackieBlue

darrell1 said:


> Only when a stray comes around. lol.


----------



## darrell1

How do yall do those little men? And how do you post a pic here?


----------



## JackieBlue

darrell1 said:


> How do yall do those little men? And how do you post a pic here?




The smilies?  They are next to the reply box.  Just click on them and they attach.  For inserting an image, you have to use the image link on top of the reply box.  It's the fourth from the right.


----------



## loboloco

darrell1 said:


> How do yall do those little men? And how do you post a pic here?


On the bottom of the message post thee is a button says 'go advanced' or something similar, click it and the smilies are on the side.  Also, in the advanced posts, click on the paperclip and it leads you into loading a picture.
Fairly easy if you know the name of the picture on your computer.


----------



## JackieBlue

JackieBlue said:


> The smilies?  They are next to the reply box.  Just click on them and they attach.  For inserting an image, you have to use the image link on top of the reply box.  It's the fourth from the right.





loboloco said:


> On the bottom of the message post thee is a button says 'go advanced' or something similar, click it and the smilies are on the side.  Also, in the advanced posts, click on the paperclip and it leads you into loading a picture.
> Fairly easy if you know the name of the picture on your computer.



Think we confused him enough?  Because I got confused after reading both our replies.


----------



## darrell1

OOOHHH there they are! DUH!


----------



## darrell1

See I didnt go advanced.


----------



## JackieBlue

darrell1 said:


> OOOHHH there they are! DUH!



But you put one in your very first post I just noticed.


----------



## darrell1

Jackie is that you?!!


----------



## JackieBlue

darrell1 said:


> See I didnt go advanced.



I rarely use the Quick Reply box.  I usually always use Post Reply.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Nice, uh, spot?


----------



## darrell1

I did it with the key board the two dot key and the shift 0 key. And it worked I dunno


----------



## JackieBlue

darrell1 said:


> Jackie is that you?!!



I hope I'm a little prettier than that!


----------



## darrell1

You like Rusty?


----------



## darrell1

Not the part I was talking about!


----------



## JackieBlue

darrell1 said:


> Not the part I was talking about!



I was talking about the same part you were.


----------



## darrell1

And yes you look a whole lot prettier then that!


----------



## darrell1

WELL..... I hope so but I dont know for sure!


----------



## JackieBlue

darrell1 said:


> And yes you look a whole lot prettier then that!









darrell1 said:


> WELL..... I hope so but I dont know for sure!



No you don't, do you?


----------



## darrell1




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

darrell1 said:


> You like Rusty?


 
EVERYONE likes RUSTY!


----------



## JackieBlue

Rusty Shackleford said:


> EVERYONE likes RUSTY!



I like you Rusty, but I think he was asking if you like the kitty.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sure.


----------



## darrell1

Rusty   d  o      w  e       n  ee   d      t o       s   l  o  w      d      o      w       n?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HUH?


----------



## JackieBlue

Rusty Shackleford said:


> HUH?



He said..."Rusty, do we need to slow down?"


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

eh? i dont understand your language...

no specka de engla


----------



## Cowboy

darrell1 said:


> Rusty d o w e n ee d t o s l o w d o w n?


 
Yer gonna fit right in Darrell


----------



## darrell1

LOL!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Cowboy said:


> Yer gonna fit right in Darrell


 
wong challa hach?


----------



## Cowboy

Rusty Shackleford said:


> wong challa hach?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Cowboy said:


>


 
ahhhhhhhhh ha ha!! 
 salindo moh moh?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pantolones?


----------



## JackieBlue

Rusty Shackleford said:


> pantolones?



Panties?  Or boxer/briefs?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

balones?


----------



## darrell1

English please


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ah no spekanzee de engich


----------



## JackieBlue

darrell1 said:


> English please



He's talking about boxer/briefs.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

JackieBlue said:


> He's talking about boxer/briefs.


 
ah no no, si. el nudeloni!


----------



## darrell1

See, I live in America and WE speak ENGLISH!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

darrell1 said:


> See, I live in America and WE speak ENGLISH!


 
so what you are saying is, that it would be easier if i typed in English, yes? i will try.


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> He's talking about boxer/briefs.



Maybe now is the time for someone to go out and look for the picture of Rusty in his Dr Pepper boxers


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

PANTS DAMMIT! thats it. you will all be graced with a full blown pic of Rusty's Dr Peppers.


----------



## JackieBlue

thcri said:


> Maybe now is the time for someone to go out and look for the picture of Rusty in his Dr Pepper boxers


----------



## darrell1

For me yes. But gibberish is good coming from you, seeing that you also just learned how to walk and chew gum! JK!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> PANTS DAMMIT! thats it. you will all be graced with a full blown pic of Rusty's Dr Peppers.



How would you know??  From what I understand you were so intoxicated that night you wouldn't have known or remembered anything.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i remembered plenty!


----------



## Trakternut

It was the rest of the gang what's wanting to forget!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

now that may be. but Rusty knows all. and he knows that ol Tnutter has a special place in his heart for Rusty


----------



## muleman RIP

thcri said:


> How would you know??  From what I understand you were so intoxicated that night you wouldn't have known or remembered anything.


i remembered plenty! 		

Really? We could refresh your memory with some pictorial evidence.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> i remembered plenty!
> 
> Really? We could refresh your memory with some pictorial evidence.


 
that wont be necessary


----------



## Trakternut

Rusty Shackleford said:


> now that may be. but Rusty knows all. and he knows that ol Tnutter has a special place in his heart for Rusty



Which explains the extra Tums, Rolaids, and Pepto Bismol I've been consuming lately!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Geez another intro thread hijacked and going down the tubes


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

haha thattaboy!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

OhioTC18 said:


> Geez another intro thread hijacked and going down the tubes


----------



## darrell1

So does anyone on here live close to Georgia?


----------



## JackieBlue

darrell1 said:


> So does anyone on here live close to Georgia?



You having a party?!!


----------



## muleman RIP

darrell1 said:


> So does anyone on here live close to Georgia?


We have some members from Georgia and N.C. and S.C. We have one we don't always admit to from Georgia who is online now!


----------



## darrell1

Thanks muleman! love you tooo! No party sorry. Was just wondering if anyone close to here. But Jackie we will have to have one! I was traveling to PA about every 4 mths, guess ill have to start back.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

IM in PA! FF party time!!! lets all meet at Muley's place


----------



## muleman RIP

That means I would have to come down and pick you and Lithium up. That Furd can't take a long drive at highway speeds.


----------



## JackieBlue

darrell1 said:


> Thanks muleman! love you tooo! No party sorry. Was just wondering if anyone close to here. But Jackie we will have to have one! I was traveling to PA about every 4 mths, guess ill have to start back.



Sounds good!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> That means I would have to come down and pick you and Lithium up. That Furd can't take a long drive at highway speeds.


 
made it to jersey and back. and goin to maine this year, too!


----------



## loboloco

darrell1 said:


> So does anyone on here live close to Georgia?


50 miles from the GA line in SC.


----------



## darrell1

Cool.


----------

